# The Tender Land by Aaron Copland Transfers to The Cochrane Theatre London!



## Damianr26 (Sep 11, 2009)

DO NOT MISS THIS! Book online and choose your own seats!

www.cochranetheatre.co.uk

MadCow Theatre Company in association with the Cochrane Theatre presents

The Tender Land

By Aaron Copland

MadCow Theatre Company is proud to transfer their production of "The Tender Land", the UK's first fully staged production in twenty years.

With a mix of Musical Theatre and Operatic voices to suit everyone!

******** CAST LIST***********

Laurie Moss: Amy Castledine
Grandpa Moss: Graham Stone
Ma Moss: Natasha Dobie
Beth Moss: Amie Clapson
Martin: David O'Mahony
Top: Anthony Flaum
Mr Splinters: Joseph Wicks
Mrs Splinters: Esther Biddle
Mr Jenks: Damian Robinson
Mrs Jenks: Eleanor Blythman

In 1954, Copland received a commission from Richard Rodgers and Oscar Hammerstein to create music for the opera The Tender Land, based on James Agee's Let Us Now Praise Famous Men.

A story of love and determination

The setting is the 1930's in the Midwestern United States, at the time of the spring harvest and a high school graduation. Aaron Copland's hauntingly beautiful opera is a coming of age tale exploring themes of loneliness, sexual awakening and affinity with the land.

Aaron Copland was instrumental in forging a distinctly American style of composition, he was widely known as "the dean of American composers".

Popular works and film credits include: Fanfare for the Common Man; John Steinbeck's Of Mice and Men (Academy Award nominated 'Best Score' and 'Original Score'); Lincoln Portrait; Billy The Kid; Martha Graham's Appalachian Spring; Our Town (Academy Award nominated); The Red Pony; Old American Songs; Piano Variations; The North Star (Academy Award nominated); The Heiress (Academy Award for 'Best Music') and extensive use of his music in Spike Lee's He Got Game.

Leonard Bernstein was considered the finest conductor of Copland's works and cites Copland's "aesthetic, simplicity with originality" as being his strongest and most influential traits

Friday 18th & Saturday 19th September @ 7:30 pm

Tickets: £15 (£10 concession)

Click here to BOOK ONLINE and choose your own seats!

Box Office: 020 7269 1606

COCHRANE THEATRE
Southampton Row
Holborn, London
WC1B 4AP

Nearest tube Holborn (Central and Piccadilly line) Buses 1, 8, 19, 25, 38, 55, 59, 68, 168, 171, 188, 242, 521 Parking Bloomsbury Square Car Park


----------

